# PT 101 An oldie but is it a goodie?



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

I end up with weird guns in trades. I'm not afraid of Taurus. Just will not bet my life on them as quick as some other brands. And I won't buy them new anymore. The bashers that frequent sites like this keep Taurus trades a win for the most part.
MY latest is a seemingly nice gun It's huge and all metal and heavy. I see lots of threads that lump all these Beretta look alikes into the PT 92 pile. However I have a hard time doing that as the .40s&w caliber is a bit of a brut. The conventional wisdom says a frame converted from 9mm to .40 will not last as long.
I have to ask, how are your PT 101's holding up to life in general. Mine is from 1991 or 1992 I think. The frame mounted safety decocker is not spring loaded, No security system keyhole, and no rail The Serial is SLA 0XXXX / AFD. The Taurus website has no records available. But then they are very busy doing other stuff.
Looks clean in and out. The slide rails have what I would think of as normal wear for a 25 or so year life so far.. No pieces missing. In short I may keep this one for a while. Its going to be some time before I can go to the range. Until then I was wondering what the actual owners of a PT 101 think of their guns?
Thank you in advance for any information. Feel free to bash if it makes you feel important, but I'm interested in owner/shooters rather than talkers and Internet Gurus.


----------

